# Poll...... Valentino bag, 2 choices



## Volvomom




----------



## Volvomom

Which one do i pick..... similar in size and price.   Ugh..... I'm torn.


----------



## purselovah91

2nd


----------



## Volvomom

I don't know how to do a poll.  LoL


----------



## earthygirl

The first one. i Don’t like the look of the clasp of the 2nd one.


----------



## jelliedfeels

Yeah personally I like the first more but the second is the more iconic Valentino style.


----------



## Ms.Dixie

I like the second one best. It’s more classic Valentino.


----------



## randr21

action pics to help with your poll.


----------



## Volvomom

You are so awesome!!!!!   Thank you so much.   Duh, why didn't i think of that.   I'm still so torn.  Ugh


----------



## randr21




----------



## randr21

Volvomom said:


> You are so awesome!!!!!   Thank you so much.   Duh, why didn't i think of that.   I'm still so torn.  Ugh



YW! Btw, the first one in your original post is 1590 I believe on V website so there may have been a price increase? In any case, even though it's minimal price diff, smth to consider. V had both bags styled by same model in same dress, so good for comparison.

Also, the pics that I did find online of this color, most of the 2nd bag were styled w dresses. The 1st one had a bit more variation with dresses vs pants. So another point to consider when you think about your own style. Tho not to say the more "classic and feminine" 2nd one can't be styled with pantsuits.

Your decision should be based on your fashion style, body shape, what bags you already have similar, etc. bc we're all biased based on our own preferences. both are lovely options!


----------



## Volvomom

Hmmm...... I have to say I'm definitely more of a jeans, blouse and heels person or trousers.  I love dresses, but I'm not tall and skinny, so I shy away.   I like your reasoning and pics so much!!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

You found awesome pictures too.


----------



## TinyB

Initially I thought the 2nd bag was a no brainer but thanks to @randr21 I'm now a big fan of the 1st bag


----------



## randr21

Glad they help @Volvomom. If you can, it's best to try in person, then think about how and where you'll wear it, and does it fit your needs. And also, which one makes you feel happy.


----------



## juliet2000

Hi @Volvomom , both bags are cute. I do have a pic of myself trying on one (from 2019).
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 I did see this bag recently in one of the Valentino boutiques last month and the sides were really saggy and looked "smushed". It was a display model & probably handled a lot, so try to see it in person first!


----------



## Volvomom

juliet2000 said:


> Hi @Volvomom , both bags are cute. I do have a pic of myself trying on one (from 2019).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5309937
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see this bag recently in one of the Valentino boutiques last month and the sides were really saggy and looked "smushed". It was a display model & probably handled a lot, so try to see it in person first!


Thank you for this picture and detail!!!!!!


----------



## Volvomom

Okay......so I decided on this.......drumroll........


----------



## Volvomom

I always second guess myself.......then, do i get black, but i already have enough black bags.   I would buy many many more bags if i had millions.   LoL


----------



## Volvomom

Can I ask what color would you like for this ....black or brown????


----------



## Volvomom

Better shot of the black one...


----------



## juliet2000

Yay!


----------



## juliet2000

Volvomom said:


> Can I ask what color would you like for this ....black or brown????


Both are gorgeous! Don't think you can go wrong with either!


----------



## Volvomom

Quick question..... I see pictures both ways, when you are wearing a crossbody, does the buckle face  front or back??   Thank you.


----------



## Ang12

I also just bought the same bag but in the Color dawn pink!


----------



## Volvomom

Ang12 said:


> I also just bought the same bag but in the Color dawn pink!


Share a picture!!!!!!   Have you used it yet???


----------



## Ang12

Here is a pic. No, I have not used it yet. Have you used yours? If you have, how do you like it?


----------



## Volvomom

Thats so beautiful!!!!!!   Haven't used mine yet!!!!   LoL


----------



## Ang12

Thanks- I think yours is too! The colour is neutral and can go with everything. I almost didn’t keep mine but I don’t have a bag this colour so I decided it was too pretty a colour to pass up. Lol


----------



## Volvomom

Thank you!!!!   I love your color too!!!!  I haven't been doing anything because of covid.


----------



## Ang12

Volvomom said:


> Thank you!!!!   I love your color too!!!!  I haven't been doing anything because of covid.


Thanks! I know what you mean- haven’t done anything with Covid going on still.


----------

